# Kharon for electronics



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's a stereo rendition of a multi-channel (5.1 surround) song I composed a couple of years ago. As the name suggests (it's written as Kharon in Finnish instead of Charon) it was inspired by the flyby of the new horizons-probe over pluto and its moons.
When I composed this, I was very much into analogue synthesis and as a result of that, all the sound materials in this song were created by a couple of analogue synths I own. The actual composition workflow and sound processing was done with a digital DAW though.
The stereo-mix does not do full justice to the piece but I think one can get the idea from this as well.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fkharon


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Wow, what an amazing experience! Congratulations. What software/s did you use to compose/record this?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Reminds me of something I'd hear in a horror movie.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Some interesting sounds and music.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you for your comments!

@Zeus

I used Cubase as the DAW for organizing sounds and processing them and protools for the multi-channel mixing. The synthesizers used here are: Korg Arp Odyssey, Moog minitaur, Akai Tom Cat, Electro Harmonix super space drum and Korg Volca Keys. Actually, majority of the sounding material is created from the melodic line playing in the beginning. For example the texture that plays beneath it is the first note of the melody reverbed multiple times, without attack and pitched to several frequencies.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Loved every moment. One of the best compositions I've heard in this genre. Tremendous.


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow. A serious talent.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all, thank you for your kind words!



Captainnumber36 said:


> Reminds me of something I'd hear in a horror movie.


While I was definitely not striving for a horror soundtrack-sounds, you have a point. Besides composing contemporary classical stuff, I've made a lot of film soundtracks and ad music and I think it's something that might sometimes reflect in my concert works as well. Also, some of the synth sounds here are similar or same machines that were widely used in late 70's and early 80's italo horror and also some USA stuff, like The Terminator (which is my all time favorite btw).

Regards,

Pekka


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm pulling this ancient thread up because I've recently made a video of the piece, using a spectrogram from the Izotope RX-program. I'm on a mission to post only score-videos of my works from now on, and while a spectrogram is not a score, it's the best I can offer for music like this.


----------

